# Custom AWD Semi Dragster



## jwmoor (Mar 15, 2006)

Couple of my crazier mods, one is a morphed P-3 chassis and the other is LL. Don't let their size fool ya, they are both capable of running under .4 sec 1/4 mile I know the low boys are a bit cheesy ....


----------



## jwmoor (Mar 15, 2006)

*AWD 440 Lambo Dragster*

Here is the 440 version of the AWD's


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Looks GOOD! How do they run??

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Very neat chassis indeed...AWD FUN!!

Bz


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

That is just toooooooo cool...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Actually, it's cool idea on the lowboys, IMO... they just need a little more cleaning up/work from what I can see...not sure they would make it over the ol' hump track, lol...RM


----------

